# Coolerdor pics



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

*Post pics of your coolidor!*

*Post pics of your coolerdor*. I didn't take anything out because I'm tired of cigar Tetris (I suck at it) and because the humidity drops quick in the basement right now.

Here are some pics of my new cooler. The trays from takeela are awesome!

There are some hidden "goodies" :biggrin:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice. Sweet.

How are those Fire by IT? I won a mazo of 15 last week and haven't tried them yet.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I've only had one and really liked it. I bought the 15er off cbid for about $21 shipped, so I'm happy. I'm going to let them rest until the weather gets a little better, then I'll fire one up and do a review. For the price and quality, they're completely worth it.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome picks, looks like quite a collection you got going there!! thanks for sharing


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Tetris is always eeasier on the tube.LOL:brick::brick:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks great joey


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I've only had one and really liked it. I bought the 15er off cbid for about $21 shipped, so I'm happy. I'm going to let them rest until the weather gets a little better, then I'll fire one up and do a review. For the price and quality, they're completely worth it.


Thanks. Mine still need to sit also - just got them recently.

I'll be looking forward to your review.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a nice collection
i do see how the stogie tetris would wear you out
lol


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm a cooler man myself. Nice work and those trays look nice as well.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've got a cooler as well. Great job there. I hope to get one that looks that nice someday!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I want to see more cooler pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*your humi is ten times more organized than mine joey. way to go. great smokes in there!*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh nice--need some of them there Trays for sho--just got my cooler going--


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You have quite the collection!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Quite the collection indeed.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice setup Joey.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like you're putting the trays to good use!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks great Joey, what is that about 100 quart? I'm just getting mine cleaned and prepped and hope to be ready in another week. Will post pics when completed.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

130 qt from Wal-Mart for $40


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

JoeyBear said:


> 130 qt from Wal-Mart for $40


Nice. I have a retired 100 or 120(I can't remember) that I paid like $80 for. What a deal! Nice collection you have there.

I smoked a few of the Fires a year or so ago and wasn't too impressed. It wasn't that they were bad. There were just average and a little harsh. But for the price they weren't too bad.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

cool! literally, lol. i have never seen one of these things in function. sweet! hope it works out for you


----------

